# Invertor vs generator



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

I've been carrying a generator for years, but have recently been giving serious thought to getting a good inventor and putting the generator in the barn. I need more room in the van and a good generator takes up too much space (not to mention it stinks after jumping a curb)

I'd like to be able to not only power a breaker hammer or my big sewer machine, but be able to plug in my sewer camera or other sensitive test equipment.

Has anyone tried this and had success?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

A 2K inverter will not power my big machine or a "brute" jackhammer. I runs a med machine and all the camera stuff no prob.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

At my old company we ran them successfully with all you mentioned with our diesel vans. The gas vans would run a constant load for a while but a 12-14 amp continous load would kill it over time because they didn't have the high amp alternators. We ran cameras all the time and no probs. Ours did seem to destroy cordless tool batteries for whatever reason?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I wouldn't run an inverter off a gas engine, only a diesel. And just make sure that you don't max out the alternator and burn the windings up in it. Personly I would get a small diesel generator built for an RV. And mount that in the van- they are very compact and extremely quiet- 2 cyl I believe. Just mo

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Big difference between the two

With inverter the generator is nor operated under full load

It not tring to make 60 hz. The inverter is doing this

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## TPWinc (May 30, 2011)

The lesser expensive modified sine wave inverters are fine for motor driven tools provided the continous and intemittent wattage is sufficient. 
For your sensetive electronics I would recommend a true sine wave inverter as opposed to a modified sine wave. They cost considerably more.
This set up works for me... 180 amp alternator, Marine battery, One 750/1500 pure sine wave for electronics and charging the cordless batteries, One 2000/4000 modified sine wave for the corded power tools. Cost me about a grand to install myself and will run anything up to 15 amps.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

TPWinc said:


> The lesser expensive modified sine wave inverters are fine for motor driven tools provided the continous and intemittent wattage is sufficient.
> For your sensetive electronics I would recommend a true sine wave inverter as opposed to a modified sine wave. They cost considerably more.
> This set up works for me... 180 amp alternator, Marine battery, One 750/1500 pure sine wave for electronics and charging the cordless batteries, One 2000/4000 modified sine wave for the corded power tools. Cost me about a grand to install myself and will run anything up to 15 amps.


Thanks...I'll look into that


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Mississippiplum said:


> I wouldn't run an inverter off a gas engine, only a diesel. And just make sure that you don't max out the alternator and burn the windings up in it. Personly I would get a small diesel generator built for an RV. And mount that in the van- they are very compact and extremely quiet- 2 cyl I believe. Just mo
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


The diesel won't stink as bad as the gas...this may be the best option if the footprint is small enough. Do you know who makes a good one, and is it pure sine so I don't ruin my camera and re-chargables?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

johnlewismcleod said:


> The diesel won't stink as bad as the gas...this may be the best option if the footprint is small enough. Do you know who makes a good one, and is it pure sine so I don't ruin my camera and re-chargables?


Onan (sp?) makes some nice gensets that are made for rv's.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

This is the one I have, I have yet to install it ~~~ Gonna cost me about $250. in cables and fuses. I think might do the job though.

http://www.tripplite.com/en/products/model.cfm?txtSeriesID=816&txtModelID=4201


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Looks very nice!


----------

